# Some old pics...



## NorCalHal (May 6, 2008)

Well, when I went to my buddys to retreive some old pics he had of mine, I couldn't beleive he has saved them this long.

I just thought I would share.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 6, 2008)

A few from the more..


----------



## lyfr (May 6, 2008)

great stuff NCH,  wish i could do outdoor but i,m too lazy for the guerrilla thing.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 6, 2008)

The first pic in the second set is of my old veg chamber. It was the best I EVER had and a few of those strains are long gone 

Yes, I was fighting Powdery Midew back then too


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 7, 2008)

*Nice pics mang. :aok: Do you remember and of the strains you grew? *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 7, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## NorCalHal (May 7, 2008)

The pic of the BIG bud was NL#5xHaze, the old tried and true.

The purple loking stuff is Skywalker from DP. We had a room we built in a garage that was 9"x5". We had 2 4x4 trays with 2 1000whps. Fully sealed running CO2. That room allways hit hard.
Sad story tho, I got those seeds from DutchPassion (seedsdirect, remember those cats) and bought the Feminised seeds. BAD CHOICE. So, I made a BEAUTIFUL mom out of the best female and we did a click, the one with the pics. Everything went well. I cloned a TON of little ones and gave my frinds some and did another click. They ALL morphed and the whole town was seeded because of it. Folks were PISSED. So, I'll NEVER buy fem seeds again.

Back to the Mom Room. We also had a strain called Special K28 and Special K32. The 28 was supersweet and the 32 was like cat piss. Both spectacular.
Another was a cross between Jack and White Widow, which we called Jack Widow. There was a Somango from Soma. White Widow.

Lets get to the pic of the frosty stuff on the Crystal background. OK, OK, I used to be a hippy. I was into all the silly crap. Those buds were some of the best I have ever smoked. Long story short, a buddy developed that strain and ran it for about 5 years. NOONE else had it and EVERYONE wanted it. He would never give it up. Then, one day, as I cut up a nug, there fell a couple of seeds from the nug. HAH. I got him! 3 Months later, I had the strain! We all just called it Hayward Haze.

The outdoor pics was not me. It's a buddy of mine that lives in the fabled Humbolt. They go big there, as you can see. 

That Veg was my pride and joy. I ended up walking away from it due to differences with my partner. I know it all died within a month of me leaving.
It was a SAD day.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 7, 2008)

i hear ya norcal...i hear ya. i went wayword on one of my friends because his meth addiction and it almost got me busted. i had the sense to clean everything up before he could use his loose lips agianst me. had a close call with no avial but i was safe by then anyway...

must be my stoner insight i suppose because i am still 1 -up on the guy


----------



## maineharvest (May 7, 2008)

I wish I had a garden like that in my backyard!!!  I am so jealous right now.  I have a nice huge open backyard where I could grow so many different plants but its illegal where I live so i guess im screwed.  It makes me soo mad.   But anyways awesome pics man.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yea TOA, I just walked from the situation, knowing full well it would all be lost. It was at his house, so I just told him F.U. and left. Didn't see him till 2 years later, when he was broke and just lost his house to the bank. Karma's a *****.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 7, 2008)

yes it is brother...yes it is!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

in the first set of photos, what was the total yield you had? im wondering


----------

